# Projector



## ramrajg (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey guys 

i em planning to buy a Projector & the use for that would be mostly for movies, can any 1 tell me what all should i look for buying a projector for movie 
i got 1 
Epson Powerlite 76C LCD Projector which features 1024 x 768 (XGA) resolution, delivers 2000 lumens

just tell me is it good

Thankx


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Well that kind of depends...does it look good to you? You will get to see it before you buy right? Ask yourself, what sources am I feeding it? If only DVD's from a budget player, then it's probably fine. If you've sprung for (or are going to) a $1000 Blu-Ray player you'll definitely not be seeing every pixel that's available. That projector will not give a true hi-def image ( 720p = 1280 x 720 or 1080p =1920 x 1080) and probably does not have the inputs to accept it. So you've compromised from the get go.

Also, how dark is your room? What screen are you using...

As you can see there is more to answering your questions than just - yeah, it's fine. 

Here's two articles that should help. ONE TWO

Here are some reviews of that Epson: HERE

Good luck, happy hunting.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

I think he alreaady has it


----------



## ramrajg (Aug 14, 2007)

Thankx for the info 

i em palnning to take dis as its has the HDTV Reday input

Acer PH530 1000 Lumen 720p Home Theater DLP Projector 
is it proper???

Thankx


----------



## ramrajg (Aug 14, 2007)

can any 1 tell me what is lumens in projector 
the Epson 1 has 2000 lumens 
& the acer 1 has 1000 lumens

Thankx


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Do you want 720P or 1080P? The Epson is 720P, which is NOT true HD. 1080P is true HD. As yustr said, if you plan on using a high end dvd player, then look for a 1080P projector. I've heard most people can't tell the difference between 720P and 1080P unless they are really up close to the screen. 

The more lumens the better. Don't forget, projector bulbs burn out from time to time, and some cost hundreds of dollars.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

like bruiser said, Lumens are a measure of light output - the more the better. But, and it's a big but, the screen and ambient light level in the room are as important, maybe more so, than what the projector puts out. Said another way, hi bulb lumens will not make up for a dull screen in a bright room.


----------



## ramrajg (Aug 14, 2007)

ohhh ok ok got your point
thankx guys


----------



## -=Rousseau=- (Jun 10, 2006)

Most over the air and cable HD is actually 720P, so you won't be getting "true" HD or 1080P unless you buy an HD DVD player or Bluray, which at this point is not a wise investment. I'd honestly wait until one or the other wins out + the price drops.

Honestly, though, resolution only matters up to a point. My setup has 720P and looks incredible - the extra $ for a 1080P projector and the inputs to put out true 1080P would not be worth the money, I couldn't tell the difference unless I was sitting 2 feet away from the screen... Sound is actually equally important as video, and can make more of a difference - at least to me... Really, I'd expect to spend 1/3 on the projector/screen, 1/3 on the speakers and 1/3 on the AVR and DVD player, etc. The screen will likely run as much as the projector - good screens are $800+ and _do_ make a big difference.

Edit: Haha I just realized this thread is kinda old... (I need to look at the dates, not just how far up the thread is...)


----------



## Pro-eye (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi

I am searching for my school projector parts. I need all the name of the parts. Can somebody help me? 

Thanks.


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Hi,

Kindly mention the brand that you have, if you don't have one so then let us know your budget for the projector!



Thanks!


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

Pro-eye said:


> Hi
> 
> I am searching for my school projector parts. I need all the name of the parts. Can somebody help me?
> 
> Thanks.






The CP-WX3011N projector from Hitachi uses 3000 ANSI lumens to project a clear image in any classroom or conference room setting. Its 2000:1 contrast ratio (Active Iris) displays clear crisp images in vibrant colors and the Hybrid Filter provides a lower cost of ownership requiring less frequent maintenance schedules (5000 hours between maintenance) .The CP-WX3011Ns extended lamp service life (up to 6000 hours in Eco mode) reduces energy and the 16W internal speaker gives you one less accessory to worry about.


I hope this helps:1angel:


----------

